
Fitts’s law - noiv
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fitts%27s_law
======
dang
Here's a great old Kevin Hale article that has been posted over the years but
never got discussed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=62829](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=62829).

I invited Kevin to repost it. If he does, we'll merge this discussion there.

Edit: comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16613903](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16613903).

------
byron_fast
If someone can tell me how to convince 20-something developers that this law
matters, I'd like to learn. "Why are your fonts so BIG?".

